# Pro Evolution Soccer 2015 - Spiel hängt bei Start bei &quot;Übertragung läuft&quot;



## Herbboy (15. November 2014)

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2015 - Spiel hängt bei Start bei "Übertragung läuft"*

So eine verf%!%/ Scheisse - ich hatte das Problem schon bei PES 2014: ich starte das Spiel, es lädt, dann sollte KURZ "Übertragung läuft" kommen, wo sich das Spiel offenbar mit irgendwas online verbindet, aber es lädt und lädt und lädt und nichts passiert. Es kommt auch keine Meldung "keine Verbindung" oder so was. Wenn der PC aber offline ist, lädt PES problemlos.

Das Beschis%&!% bei PES 2015: das Spiel beendet sich, wenn man nicht online ist! Ich vermute wegen Steam...   D.h. der Punkt "Übertragung läuft" kommt zwar nur kurz, wenn der PC offline ist, aber sobald das Hauptmenü da ist, schließt sich PES 2015. 


Hat denn sonst niemand dieses Problem??? Schon bei 2014 hab ich da keine Lösung gefunden! Firewall oder Virenscanner sind es nicht schuld. Auch die Hardware nicht (es war auch mit nem ganz anderen Mainboard und ner anderen Windows-Installation das gleiche Problem)


Ich überlege schon, nen neuen Router zu kaufen wegen dieser Scheisse...


----------

